# Our pup and storm/tornado shelters



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

It is getting to be that time again,praying this year we get a break. We had our shelter installed in January, it is a in ground shelter in our garage. We have been slowly getting our kids used to going in the shelter so need to get Abby used to it as soon as possible since spring is quickly going to be upon us. We don't have room for her crate plus the kids and supplies. Plus I will have just minutes to get myself,her and my kids in it and the door shut. We had 10ish minutes notice on May 20th. So any ideas to teach her to go in on her own, it has nice metal stairs once the door is slid open? I have one kiddo who has to be carried down the stairs since he can't do stairs well. I figure we will get a bed to keep down there for her to lay on. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Good for you for being prepared. If it's fairly easy to get in and out of, I would feed her meals in it. Preface with a word "bunk up" or something and go down with her food. 

You are not going to ever be in it for an extended period. Tornados don't last that long. So a crate is not needed. 

And to be honest, in an extreme situation, grab her collar and push her down the steps. She don't have to like it, just get in it. LOL.

unless you are zombie apocoplyse prepper and will be living there when the dead reanimate. But if it's truly just a storm shelter.... I would feed her a bit, Make a game if going up and down the steps, but not stress too much. I would recommend having a slip leash near the door. You want a leash that won't slip over her head if she panics and backs up. Those cheap ones vets offices use, would be perfect. That way if the alarms go off, you can slip that over her head and just go, and she can't get away if she panics. 

In the end it's about saving her life. So you do what you have to do. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

We've been waiting _forever_ for our shelter. In an interesting twist of fate, it is supposed to be installed next weekend on May 3rd. For those not from here, we had an F5 tornado in Moore on May 3, 1999. It was devastating. I was here in my house then too. We are expecting severe weather this weekend, so I'm pretty nervous. 

I think we are going to make a ramp to go over part of our stairs. Getting 3 GSDs down there, especially if I'm by myself, is going to be a trick. As soon as we get it installed, I'll start working with them. I have visions of us all falling down the stairs in a tangled, broken heap.


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

Ya our stairs are more like a ladder.....not sure how I will get Abby down their if I am alone with the kids like on May 20th....I understand the broken heap image....trying to get 3 or 4 kids down there plus Abby(and right now we have a foster Chihuahua). I am pray in we get a break this year....we deserve it!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

dogfaeries said:


> We've been waiting _forever_ for our shelter. In an interesting twist of fate, it is supposed to be installed next weekend on May 3rd. For those not from here, we had an F5 tornado in Moore on May 3, 1999. It was devastating. I was here in my house then too. We are expecting severe weather this weekend, so I'm pretty nervous.
> 
> I think we are going to make a ramp to go over part of our stairs. Getting 3 GSDs down there, especially if I'm by myself, is going to be a trick. As soon as we get it installed, I'll start working with them. I have visions of us all falling down the stairs in a tangled, broken heap.


 
My SIL was killed in that tornado. I had an underground shelter put in last Aug and have not been able to coax my dogs to get in. I had a ramp built and that didn't help. Before that I had wide steps put in over the ladder type steps it came with. I'm going to try covering the ramp with some indoor/outdoor carpet and see if that helps (grip). If it doesn't my last effort will be to build normal stairs. If that fails they go in the closets and under the stairwell. I hate that because I had the largest size put in so there would be room for them.

Let me know how it goes with yours and if are successful getting them in. Stay safe.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Yes I was going to suggest putting carpet or those rubber step mats on, you'd have to secure them. We don't have a shelter,...yet! We'd have to get an outdoor one as the garage is built in! For now it's duck and cover! As for getting in in a hurry, just have to go with throw everybody in and fix what's broke later!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Just wondering if anybody had or knew anyone who had the outdoor safe rooms? I know underground is best, but wondered about those. A lot of homes were just the cement slab left so I'd think a direct hit would probably take it, but for the places that the house was still standing but damaged I wonder if there were some with this type of shelter. I know a lot of damage is done by the outer fringes of the storm.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Fortunately, it will be rare that I don't have someone around to help with the GSDs. And Sage is small enough to manhandle down the stairs, so that's a plus. The other two, well, I don't know. They've all gone up and down open stairs at motels before (dog shows) so at least they've seen stairs! We are going to make a carpeted ramp. Maybe if I bribe them with steak and wave the cat in front of them...


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

How scary for all of you. Hoping everyone is safe this season..


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

readaboutdogs said:


> Just wondering if anybody had or knew anyone who had the outdoor safe rooms? I know underground is best, but wondered about those. A lot of homes were just the cement slab left so I'd think a direct hit would probably take it, but for the places that the house was still standing but damaged I wonder if there were some with this type of shelter. I know a lot of damage is done by the outer fringes of the storm.



I really wanted an Oz Saferoom but it just wouldn't fit anywhere in my teeny, awkward backyard. The spot we are putting the underground shelter in is behind my pergola, and the safe room is just too big for that space.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

And now I hear the thunder (and I don't mean our basketball team!), as the storms are moving into the metro. 

I hate spring.


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12 (Mar 28, 2013)

I second your opinion on spring, dogfaeries.
I remember when the 2012 tornado hit here in Arlington. I was stuck at school, but I had no idea where it was or which way it was going (I did not own a smartphone until this past August). A classmate and I were having to ask people around us what there phones, tablets etc. where telling them. It was kind of scary to hear that the tornado hit a streets that my parents and I usually go on in order to go to several places that only take us approx. 10 minutes to arrive at.
We did not have a dog at the time, since Jenna passed away in December so we were just starting to look. However, I am dreading if a tornado occurs and I am at school and Gypsy is stuck in her crate in my dad's room, which has a window facing her crate. Hopefully, my dad will be home, but he never really tells us when he is at the house or running errands. Sadly, here in Texas: underground shelters or basements cannot be made due to the water table and the clay.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Yes we looked at the ones at the state fair and they seemed pretty well made. We have a large back yard, there'd be plenty of room for one. I never heard if there was a "study" of any in the hard hit areas. The salesmen just mainly talked about meeting whatever safety guidelines, etc. (re: outdoor safe room!)


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12 (Mar 28, 2013)

readaboutdogs said:


> Yes we looked at the ones at the state fair and they seemed pretty well made. We have a large back yard, there'd be plenty of room for one. I never heard if there was a "study" of any in the hard hit areas. The salesmen just mainly talked about meeting whatever safety guidelines, etc. (re: outdoor safe room!)


Where is a good scientific study done when it is really needed, right? I think that it would be good study that the government (federal, state or city) could really use and it would sort of pay fot itself in the long run.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I did a lot of research before making my decision. Underground is hands down the safest but I did look into Oz and other above ground safe rooms. I can't image the noise if one was to get hit. I didn't like the underground floor garage ones so I went with the old fashion underground 'cellar'.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, I can say that when debris is hitting your house, it is REALLY loud. I thought any moment that the MINI Cooper was going to come flying through the front of the house. I don't ever want to go through that again. _Ever_. 

Our garage is converted into a room, so we had to go with a regular outside underground shelter. It has a lifetime waterproof guarantee. It's 5 feet wide, 8 feet long, and a little over 6 feet high. It doesn't float - it's anchored into the ground. At this point, I just want to have a safe place to go. I'm tired of taking my life in my hands, camping out in my bedroom closet!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Yes I was just looking at the oz link, thanks Dogfaeries! There other day at work someone mentioned too with the in ground shelters in garages if your hot water tank is in the garage (like mine!) hot water could go into the shelter. Dont know if this is true, I never thought about that, but sounds possible!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

We have a hallway that is center of the house I can drag a mattress from one of the bedrooms to hid under, or my bedroom has a small bathroom that is center of the house. Like you say I'm ready for something better!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I already know that I need to get a battery operated fan to keep down there. With possibly several people and a bunch of panting dogs (and a wailing Siamese cat) in one small area, it'll get hot fast. I swear when we are in the closet, I am a sweaty mess!! 

I don't know about the hot water tank. It does sound potentially dangerous, now that I think about it.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

I was in the may 3rd one. I remember the sound being real low and I could feel the pressure on my ear drums. 

When a tornado comes I just hop in my car and head the opposite direction. The mall has tornado shelters and a covered garage for your car. I never understood why people hide in a bathroom if they know a tornado is heading towards them. That's a gamble I'm not willing to take. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Yeah a fan would be good! A co-worker has a storm shelter and they had a large amount of friends and family show up! Their little hamster died from the heat. She said it was really hot. Last year all the people caught out on the roads was a bad deal.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Diane, I thought you had yours already and it was an above ground one. I tried to get an above ground one but it didn't work out so I opted for the below ground one. I spent a month trying to get my big babies down there and they acted like I was trying to throw them down into a fire pit. A friend of mine modified the second step so it was like a platform for them to get down on. I removed the top step so they could just jump down on it and then I have a small ramp for them to get the rest of the way. I tried with just the ramp and it was to steep for them no matter how I tried to configure it. Jerry Lee can now go down and up by himself but I have to help Rusti get to the platform. I got plenty of lanterns and stuff down there in case we get trapped down there for a while. I ain't taking any chances after last May. Btw, I bought my house 3 days before the May 3rd tornado. My house wasn't damaged from that one but I did have damage from straight line winds one year and then of course last year was the worst. 




dogfaeries said:


> We've been waiting _forever_ for our shelter. In an interesting twist of fate, it is supposed to be installed next weekend on May 3rd. For those not from here, we had an F5 tornado in Moore on May 3, 1999. It was devastating. I was here in my house then too. We are expecting severe weather this weekend, so I'm pretty nervous.
> 
> I think we are going to make a ramp to go over part of our stairs. Getting 3 GSDs down there, especially if I'm by myself, is going to be a trick. As soon as we get it installed, I'll start working with them. I have visions of us all falling down the stairs in a tangled, broken heap.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Mike Morgan told everyone to leave if they were in Moore. I almost listened to him and left my house. I'm glad I didn't. 



readaboutdogs said:


> Yeah a fan would be good! A co-worker has a storm shelter and they had a large amount of friends and family show up! Their little hamster died from the heat. She said it was really hot. Last year all the people caught out on the roads was a bad deal.


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

We got the largest size...it is in the garage....I went through the May 3rd tornado....I was a senior in high school it did not effect me much.....May 20th last year was the worst day of my life.....I had my four babies in the hallway and all I kept hearing on the news is if you aren't below ground you won't make it....I said good bye to my babies and kissed them good bye...I prayed that god just take me but don't hurt my babies.....I felt like I failed my kids....the stress and anxiety of that day has unfortantly scared my kids.....they will never be the same. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I will have to try the platform idea nothing else has worked. I have battery powered fans but am going to do one of these hand made bucket ac's. I think they would work great. A couple of buckets, ice, and a fan. Check it out:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxSLbpAwibg

Being in north Texas the risk isn't as great as Oklahoma but being from there and having been through tornados I still want to be prepared. When I was buying gear for it the guy at the store said 'what are you from Okla or something?' I said yes and we know how to prepare! 

The problem here is their siren management. THey sound them for severe thunderstorms, hail and high winds. I contacted the county and told them they were setting up for a diaster because people don't pay attention to them (thinking it's just a t-storm). Some day it's going be a tornado and most won't have a clue. Oklahoma by far has the better weather people in the world. Here and in Missiouri (when I lived there) they just show the radar. They don't have the storm chasers like Okla where you actually watch the tornado on tv.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm sorry you went through that nktigger. I would never wish that on anyone. I didn't have a storm shelter last year. We were in a small closet when it hit my house. I said goodbye to my babies too. I understand how you felt about letting them down. I'm just glad we all got a second chance to live with our fur babies another year. It scared me more than my dogs. My dogs just thought I was crazy for making them get in a tiny closet. People keep telling me it won't strike again in the same place but I'm not taking chances. 



nktigger99 said:


> We got the largest size...it is in the garage....I went through the May 3rd tornado....I was a senior in high school it did not effect me much.....May 20th last year was the worst day of my life.....I had my four babies in the hallway and all I kept hearing on the news is if you aren't below ground you won't make it....I said good bye to my babies and kissed them good bye...I prayed that god just take me but don't hurt my babies.....I felt like I failed my kids....the stress and anxiety of that day has unfortantly scared my kids.....they will never be the same.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I agree completely GSDAlphaMom. Those tornado sirens should only be used for a tornado. They go off so often at my house that when they go off, I just go check the tv to see if there is really something going on. I only have one small handheld battery fan but that link you posted is very interesting. I also put a tub by the door to the garage with things that I will need to take down there and a note for things to grab, like their medicine and my purse, keys, etc. I spent last year helping one of my neighbors locate her purse. 



GSDAlphaMom said:


> I will have to try the platform idea nothing else has worked. I have battery powered fans but am going to do one of these hand made bucket ac's. I think they would work great. A couple of buckets, ice, and a fan. Check it out:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxSLbpAwibg
> 
> ...


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Wow it must be tough living there! I think I would go crazy worrying about tornadoes all the time. We do get some but not many. I think all homes should be built with a safe room though. Ours does not have one and we struggle figuring out the safest enclosed space without windows which is not many........probably under the master BR on the NE side of the house in a partially earth bermed room (walkout basement)......But we get nothing anywhere near to what you guys get.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

I live in Kansas our shelter is below ground. I haven't had very good luck with it, there was a tornado and I fell down the stairs and sprained my ankle the day I was supposed to go pick up Eko from the breeder. Last year we had another tornado and Eko would NOT go down. My boyfriend had to tug on the leash from below while I pushed up top. My pit was just a puppy then so I carried her down. After we got the all clear Eko wouldn't go back UP the stairs!

It's tornado season again hopefully we don't have to go down.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

nktigger99 said:


> We got the largest size...it is in the garage....I went through the May 3rd tornado....I was a senior in high school it did not effect me much.....May 20th last year was the worst day of my life.....I had my four babies in the hallway and all I kept hearing on the news is if you aren't below ground you won't make it....I said good bye to my babies and kissed them good bye...I prayed that god just take me but don't hurt my babies.....I felt like I failed my kids....the stress and anxiety of that day has unfortantly scared my kids.....they will never be the same.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




My son was 8 years old when the May 3rd tornado hit. While my house wasn't hit back then, it has had a profound affect on his life. He is 23 now, and is paralyzed with fear every spring. It had gotten somewhat better, until the tornado last May 20. It just served to confirm his worst fears, that it COULD happen again. And this one did hit us. I've been on the phone with him nonstop this week, while we wait for the storm this Saturday. I dread the storm, and dealing with my son's fear. Getting this storm shelter will make a difference for him, even with him being on the other end of the city in Edmond. With even a hint of the threat of tornados, he'll stay at my house. I wish I could've had a shelter sooner, but I just couldn't afford it before now.


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

kbella999 said:


> I'm sorry you went through that nktigger. I would never wish that on anyone. I didn't have a storm shelter last year. We were in a small closet when it hit my house. I said goodbye to my babies too. I understand how you felt about letting them down. I'm just glad we all got a second chance to live with our fur babies another year. It scared me more than my dogs. My dogs just thought I was crazy for making them get in a tiny closet. People keep telling me it won't strike again in the same place but I'm not taking chances.


I had one foster fur kid, I was referring to my children, at the time I had a 4 year old, 3 year old and twin 1 year olds. My kids were terrified...they still get scared of any storms or when the sirens go off on Saturdays. My daughter went from fulling potty trained to completely not....she just got re potty trained about two months ago. My kids are all in therapy due to it....I had to go on anxiety meds myself. My oldest started school this year he is afraid to go to school if the weather is rainy or bad....he things he will die. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

dogfaeries said:


> My son was 8 years old when the May 3rd tornado hit. While my house wasn't hit back then, it has had a profound affect on his life. He is 23 now, and is paralyzed with fear every spring. It had gotten somewhat better, until the tornado last May 20. It just served to confirm his worst fears, that it COULD happen again. And this one did hit us. I've been on the phone with him nonstop this week, while we wait for the storm this Saturday. I dread the storm, and dealing with my son's fear. Getting this storm shelter will make a difference for him, even with him being on the other end of the city in Edmond. With even a hint of the threat of tornados, he'll stay at my house. I wish I could've had a shelter sooner, but I just couldn't afford it before now.


I fear that is how my kids will be....today it is all dark skies and lil Jimmy just left for the bus stop scared to death....I told him he will be okay but if the weather gets bad at all I will come pick him up. The school has said an absence due to weather will be excused. 

We had to take a loan out for the shelter....hard writing out that 100$ check every month but totally worth it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Tornados. Ugh. We are taught not to get in our cars and drive away from them. For a good reason. Look at all the people trapped in their cars during the May 31st one last year, trying to get away. I won't have my shelter this weekend when they are predicting bad weather, but I'm sticking it out here. 

Belinda, we've been on the waiting list for an Oz safe room since the week after the tornado last year. They finally called us yesterday, after we decided to go ahead and get the underground shelter. So, an 11 month wait. I wish I could find a place to put the above ground shelter, but after looking at it for almost a year, we just can't figure out how to make it work. It would make it a piece of cake to load all these dogs in the shelter! We don't have the traditional big square Oklahoma backyard. I live in the zero lot line neighborhood, with our long, narrow L-shaped yards. So, underground it is. According to Gary, we all need to be underground anyway, LOL.


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

I hate that my kids do not see school as a safe place heck they don't even see our own home as safe......it sucks and darnit it isn't fair......

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm glad you finally got a shelter. If I can train my big babbies to get down there, then you can too. Were you able to get one of those shelter rebates? I am technically OKC and I applied for one but didn't get it. My shelter is in the ground in the garage not outside. I didn't think the outside one would work for us. My dogs won't go out in the rain. LOL 



dogfaeries said:


> Tornados. Ugh. We are taught not to get in our cars and drive away from them. For a good reason. Look at all the people trapped in their cars during the May 31st one last year, trying to get away. I won't have my shelter this weekend when they are predicting bad weather, but I'm sticking it out here.
> 
> Belinda, we've been on the waiting list for an Oz safe room since the week after the tornado last year. They finally called us yesterday, after we decided to go ahead and get the underground shelter. So, an 11 month wait. I wish I could find a place to put the above ground shelter, but after looking at it for almost a year, we just can't figure out how to make it work. It would make it a piece of cake to load all these dogs in the shelter! We don't have the traditional big square Oklahoma backyard. I live in the zero lot line neighborhood, with our long, narrow L-shaped yards. So, underground it is. According to Gary, we all need to be underground anyway, LOL.


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

We applied for the rebate but didn't get it either

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

nktigger99 said:


> I fear that is how my kids will be....today it is all dark skies and lil Jimmy just left for the bus stop scared to death....I told him he will be okay but if the weather gets bad at all I will come pick him up. The school has said an absence due to weather will be excused.
> 
> We had to take a loan out for the shelter....hard writing out that 100$ check every month but totally worth it.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




I know for a fact that if my son was grade school age NOW, I'd have to homeschool him. There is absolutely no way I would've been able to get him to go to Briarwood ever again, after what happened last year. Add in his Aspergers, and there would be no reasoning this through with him. 

I'm so sorry your little ones have to go through this. As a mother, Its pretty stressful dealing with frightened kids, even 23 year old ones. They've seen first hand what a tornado can do. Hard to argue with that, when you try to tell them it'll be okay. We have the best meteorologists in the world, literally in our backyards here, so that's a plus for us.


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

We are lucky enough to have a basement and to not be exactly in tornado alley, but I still fear tornadoes like nothing else. If you have a ladder down to your safe room, could you try some kind of sling or lowering harness to get the dogs down? With multiple animals it might be time consuming though, and more time sure isn't available when those storms hit.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I will have a spot down there to stack two 36" wire crates, and a smaller crate for the Siamese and Italian Greyhound to share. I know these dogs, and if I don't have a way to secure the dogs already in the shelter, then they will just try to bail back out when I go up to get another dog. I can say that I am not looking forward to being in the shelter with an extremely vocal Siamese cat!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Can you practice practice practice......maybe speed drills with the family and the dog? One on one with the dog? Dogs learn to go up and down ladders all the time so it is a matter of training and practice.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Well everyone stay safe this weekend. I hate to be the one to post bad news but better be informed than sorry. Forecasters Are Already Predicting a Massive Tornado Outbreak This Weekend


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

Worse case is I have to lower Abby down...my one twin is small for his age and I have to carry him....the other kids can get down on their own....we have a fan light unit that came with the shelter plus a lantern we bought after may 31st. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

kbella999 said:


> Well everyone stay safe this weekend. I hate to be the one to post bad news but better be informed than sorry. Forecasters Are Already Predicting a Massive Tornado Outbreak This Weekend


Ya, need to get our generator gassed up and ready to go tonight or tomorrow.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

kbella999 said:


> Well everyone stay safe this weekend. I hate to be the one to post bad news but better be informed than sorry. Forecasters Are Already Predicting a Massive Tornado Outbreak This Weekend



I'm sticking with Aaron Tuttle as my go-to weather guy!


----------



## qingcong (Nov 14, 2021)

nktigger99 said:


> It is getting to be that time again,praying this year we get a break. We had our shelter installed in January, it is a in ground shelter in our garage. We have been slowly getting our kids used to going in the shelter so need to get Abby used to it as soon as possible since spring is quickly going to be upon us. We don't have room for her crate plus the kids and supplies. Plus I will have just minutes to get myself,her and my kids in it and the door shut. We had 10ish minutes notice on May 20th. So any ideas to teach her to go in on her own, it has nice metal stairs once the door is slid open? I have one kiddo who has to be carried down the stairs since he can't do stairs well. I figure we will get a bed to keep down there for her to lay on.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App
> floor preparation washington dc


The wife has mandated that we buy a storm shelter. I'm leaning towards the stand alone out in yard storm shelter. She prefers the in the garage floor style. Her thought is that she doesn't want to have to run through the rain and hail to get to the storm shelter. My thought is that if we really get hit by a tornado, I don't want a house parked on top of my shelter.


----------

